# تأمل بسيط في مثل الإبن الضال (بقلمي)



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد
آمين​
ضرب رب المجد مثلا (لوقا 15) عن إبنٍ ضالٍ، سعى في طريقه، متّبعا أفكاره في الحياة، لا يُملِ عليه أحد ماذا يفعل، حرّا طليقا من أي قيد. طلب الإبن من أبيه أن يأخذ نصيبه من الميراث، بكّل وقاحة يقدّم هكذا طلب لأبيه، رافضا نعيم الأب ساعيا وراء حرية مجهولة. لكن رد فعل الأب كان مثيرا للعجب، لقد أعطى إبنه مُبتغاه! لماذا يا رب تركته يذهب في طريقه؟ لماذا سمعت لكلامه؟ أنت تعلم جيدا الى أين سيذهب وفي أي طريق سيسير، فلماذا لم تمنعه؟! تركته وإحترمت قراره، وكأنك يا رب تريده أن يجرّب البعد عنك.

ذهب الإبن وتُرك لحريّته واختياره مع أن أباه يعلم كل شيء ويعتصر قلبه حزنا عليه. سار في طريق الحرّية التي أرادها فتبع شرّ قلبه، لكن الحياة كانت صعبة، والخطيئة كانت كبيرة، فدار الزمان على من كان سيدا فصار عبدا "يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه من الخُرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله، فلا يعطيه أحد". قرر العودة، ولكن أي عودة؟ إذا عاد سيضحك عليه أبوه ويعيّره بأنه لم يسمع لنصائحه، سيصبح منبوذا، هذا إن قبله أحد أو قبل الكلام معه، فمن سيقبل الضالّ الذي "بدد ماله في عيشة إسراف" متّبعا شهواته؟ لكن شتّان ما بين تفكيره وتفكير أبيه. كان الأب ينتظره كل يوم، لأن حنانه يفوق غباء إبنه، فرآه "وكان لم يزل بعيدا، فتحرّكت أحشاءه وأسرع فألقى بنفسه على عنقه وقبّله طويلا". ما أروع حنانك يا رب! كنت تنتظره كل يوم، مع أنه تركك، وكان من الممكن أن لا يعود أبدا. لكن قلبك أكبر من خطيئته، وحبّك له أكبر من معصيته لك، وإحترامك لقراره أعظم من إحتقاره لنعمتك، حتى لو علمت أنه ذاهب الى أقذر الأماكن.

أنت تعلم يا رب أن بعض أبنائك وبناتك يتركونك ويذهبون وراء أفكارهم وخططهم، بل ويأخذون منك ما يُسرفونه لاحقا بوقاحة على شهوات قلوبهم الشريرة، لكن رحمتك واسعة، ومحبتك للخاطيء لا يحدّها عقل. إقبل يا رب الراجعين إليك، العبيد الخاطئين النادمين، غير المستحقين أن تدخل قلوبهم، بل يكفيهم كلمة واحدة منك فتبرأ نفوسهم. إن وقعوا يا رب وتعثّروا في ضُعف الجسد فلم يعطى لهم أن يروك، فإسمح لهم أن يلمسوا هُدب ردائك، فلا يسمّوا بعد هذا ضالّين بل شطّارا.

ولتكن رحمتك علينا بقدر إتّكالنا عليك
آمين​​*​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*امين يا رب

شكرا للتامل الرائع يا كيرلس*


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2011)

تامل جميل جدااا
 ربنا يباركك خدمتك
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا أنجيلا و كلدانية، ربنا يبارك حياتكم.*


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*قصة الابن الضال تكشف عن قلب الآب المحب وشوقه لرجوع ابنه، "وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا ً رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله" (لو 15: 20). 

تامل رااائع جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا happy angel. ربنا يكون معاكي.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

تئمل جيل يا كيرلس... الرب يباركك و يعمل من خلالك دائمه بروحه المقدس. الرب معك.... اشكرك.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا حبو اعدائكم، ربنا يباركك.*


----------

